# How fear of Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa forced Pashtuns to start wearing salwar



## DEV444

*Hari Singh Nalwa &#8213; Champion of the Khalsaji, How Pashtuns came to wear the Pathani suite a feminine apparel of the Punjabi women folk
*





Hari Singh Nalwa was the Commander-in-chief at the most turbulent North West Frontier of Ranjit Singh's kingdom. He took the frontier of the Sarkar Khalsaji to the very mouth of the Khyber Pass. For the past eight centuries, marauders, who had indulged in looting, plunder, rape, and forcible conversions to Islam had used this route into the subcontinent. In his lifetime, Hari Singh became a terror to the ferocious tribes inhabiting these regions. He successfully thwarted the last foreign invasion into the subcontinent through the Khyber Pass at Jamrud, permanently blocking this route of the invaders. Even in his death, Hari Singh Nalwa's formidable reputation ensured victory for the Sikhs against an Afghan force five times as numerous.

In accordance with the teaching of their Guru, the Sikhs did not attack the defenceless or the weak. This included children, women, mendicants and the elderly. Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa advised the Pathans that one way they could escape the wrath of an infuriated Sikh was to dress as a woman. In the Punjab, the shalwar kameez is feminine apparel. 

The shalwar was a loose trouser with a stiff border at the ankle, while the kameez was a loose shirt falling to the knees. This dress came to popularly be known as the &#8216;Punjabi suit&#8217; in India. In Pakistan and Afghanistan, men still wear its variant &#8212; the &#8216;Pathan suit&#8217;.

Milkha Singh of Gurdwara Darshani Deohri Amritsar, first narrated this story to the author. Many others corroborated it since. 

(Source: Nalwa, V. 2009. Hari Singh Nalwa - The Champion of Khalsaji New Delhi: Manohar, p. 264) 


*The twenty-first century, the Wali of Swat confirmed that the above was indeed a fact:
*
The following is the gist of an open letter written by Miangul Aurangzeb, the present Wali of Swat, to the Taliban when the Taliban were preaching and enforcing strict dress and conduct codes for the women in the areas that fell under their control.

"At the outset I want to record that you all must love me very much as you have decided not to take over my property in Swat unlike those you have taken over of other landed families. I am therefore emboldened to believe that I have the privilege of sharing some historical facts for you to know about and I urge you to absorb the same before you continue your campaign of moral policing, especially when it comes to the manner of dressing and code of conduct for women.

The Sikh army of Maharaja Ranjit Singh, under the leadership of Hari Singh Nalwa came to the Frontier in the 1820's and swiftly conquered our ancestors. It is the only time in recorded history that our people were ruled over by foreigners. The locals were so utterly terrified of the Sikh army that they used to hide every time the Sikhs came into view. Those that decided to resist were met with ruthlessness. During this time, the word was spread around that the Sikhs did not harm elderly people, women and children and that the local men who did not wish to earn wrath of the Sikhs should wear the garb of Punjabi women, which was the Salwar-Kameez. At that time in our history both men and women alike, wore only a single-robe garment (similar to that worn by the Arabs) and the Sikhs would not harm any man either when wearing the Salwar-Kameez.

So you see, our men happily adopted the garb of Punjabi women since they were too terrified to stand up and they have adopted the garb as being theirs' ever since. I am very intrigued to see that you are following in the footsteps of your ancestors by wearing the adopted Punjabi women's garb as your own, but now go around preaching and coercing our women as to how they should be living their lives! I suggest that take a deep look inside yourselves, given this historical perspective."

Sincerely, 

Miangul Aurangzeb, Wali of Swat

(Source: Nishaan, Swat: Sanctuary for the Sikhs, III/2009, New Delhi: Nagaara Trust, p. 45)
-------------------------------

Ouch ! This will really hurt if you are a Pashtun but sorry - this is how it is !

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Well another history propaganda thread.Both sides have their heroes.Better to not do these type of threads.


----------



## MadDog

Absolute BS....*Shalwar Kameez originated in Central Asia, way before the birth of Sikhism, this dress was brought to this region by invading forces*....Here are my comments on this article .... *"The most pathetic attempt by an Indian, using false sources, to malign the second biggest ethnic group of Pakistan"* ..clearly reinforces the fact that many Indians have a inferiority complex when it comes to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Yes pretty troll thread,must admit.Delete mods.


----------



## Rafi

LoL - as if the Sikh regime were saints, there was a reason why my Jatt Clan, helped the British destroy the Kalsa Army.


----------



## somebozo

Bunch of bull propaganda..the so called shalwar kameez actually originated In Persia and came over to Afghanistan and Asia.
I think Indian sit all day writting imaginary stories of their expedition just to make their small egos happy over their own deprivation and 1000 year colonialisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

As if Sikhs don't wear shalwar kameez today. Indians and their inferiority complexes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aakash_2410

MadDog said:


> Indians have a* inferiority complex *when it comes to Pakistan.





RazPaK said:


> As if Sikhs don't wear shalwar kameez today. Indians and their* inferiority complexes*.



Haha this term is most loosely thrown term on the forum. 50% Pakistani posts have used it in their posts on this thread?

By the way one quick question, feeling inferior to who? Pakistanis?

@Topic,
Not true. Troll thread.


----------



## DEV444

So fellas, you all mean to say that the Wali of Swat Miangul Aurangzeb is also a part of this " false propaganda" ?


----------



## RazPaK

Funny how Indian Punjabi dress is actually dhoti.


----------



## Hulk

Another d$$$ measuring contest to begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ejaz007

Stupid thread should be deleted.

For those interested found this link about history of shalwar kameez. Do not know if it is correct or not. Every one should decide for himself.

Salwar Kameez History | Origin of Salwar Suit | Muslim Shalwar Kameez Dress | Indian Pakistani Clothing - Babaaj

If this history is correct than it is the Indians who are wearing muslim dress. Next time you should think before wearing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lkozhi

ejaz007 said:


> Stupid thread should be deleted.
> 
> For those interested found this link about history of shalwar kameez. Do not know if it is correct or not. Every one should decide for himself.
> 
> Salwar Kameez History | Origin of Salwar Suit | Muslim Shalwar Kameez Dress | Indian Pakistani Clothing - Babaaj
> 
> If this history is correct than it is the Indians who are wearing muslim dress. Next time you should think before wearing it.


 
Now US army is forcing taliban to do the same.  Could be true....


----------



## ejaz007

lkozhi said:


> Now US army is forcing taliban to do the same.  Could be true....



Taliban were wearing this dress long before US Army entered Afghanistan.

Large majority of Pakistanis regardless of ethnic background wear this dress and so does people in India and Bangladesh.


----------



## Pukhtoon

DEV444 said:


> *Hari Singh Nalwa &#8213; Champion of the Khalsaji, How Pashtuns came to wear the Pathani suite a feminine apparel of the Punjabi women folk
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hari Singh Nalwa was the Commander-in-chief at the most turbulent North West Frontier of Ranjit Singh's kingdom. He took the frontier of the Sarkar Khalsaji to the very mouth of the Khyber Pass. For the past eight centuries, marauders, who had indulged in looting, plunder, rape, and forcible conversions to Islam had used this route into the subcontinent. In his lifetime, Hari Singh became a terror to the ferocious tribes inhabiting these regions. He successfully thwarted the last foreign invasion into the subcontinent through the Khyber Pass at Jamrud, permanently blocking this route of the invaders. Even in his death, Hari Singh Nalwa's formidable reputation ensured victory for the Sikhs against an Afghan force five times as numerous.
> 
> In accordance with the teaching of their Guru, the Sikhs did not attack the defenceless or the weak. This included children, women, mendicants and the elderly. Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa advised the Pathans that one way they could escape the wrath of an infuriated Sikh was to dress as a woman. In the Punjab, the shalwar kameez is feminine apparel.
> 
> The shalwar was a loose trouser with a stiff border at the ankle, while the kameez was a loose shirt falling to the knees. This dress came to popularly be known as the Punjabi suit in India. In Pakistan and Afghanistan, men still wear its variant  the Pathan suit.
> 
> Milkha Singh of Gurdwara Darshani Deohri Amritsar, first narrated this story to the author. Many others corroborated it since.
> 
> (Source: Nalwa, V. 2009. Hari Singh Nalwa - The Champion of Khalsaji New Delhi: Manohar, p. 264)
> 
> 
> *The twenty-first century, the Wali of Swat confirmed that the above was indeed a fact:
> *
> The following is the gist of an open letter written by Miangul Aurangzeb, the present Wali of Swat, to the Taliban when the Taliban were preaching and enforcing strict dress and conduct codes for the women in the areas that fell under their control.
> 
> "At the outset I want to record that you all must love me very much as you have decided not to take over my property in Swat unlike those you have taken over of other landed families. I am therefore emboldened to believe that I have the privilege of sharing some historical facts for you to know about and I urge you to absorb the same before you continue your campaign of moral policing, especially when it comes to the manner of dressing and code of conduct for women.
> 
> The Sikh army of Maharaja Ranjit Singh, under the leadership of Hari Singh Nalwa came to the Frontier in the 1820's and swiftly conquered our ancestors. It is the only time in recorded history that our people were ruled over by foreigners. The locals were so utterly terrified of the Sikh army that they used to hide every time the Sikhs came into view. Those that decided to resist were met with ruthlessness. During this time, the word was spread around that the Sikhs did not harm elderly people, women and children and that the local men who did not wish to earn wrath of the Sikhs should wear the garb of Punjabi women, which was the Salwar-Kameez. At that time in our history both men and women alike, wore only a single-robe garment (similar to that worn by the Arabs) and the Sikhs would not harm any man either when wearing the Salwar-Kameez.
> 
> So you see, our men happily adopted the garb of Punjabi women since they were too terrified to stand up and they have adopted the garb as being theirs' ever since. I am very intrigued to see that you are following in the footsteps of your ancestors by wearing the adopted Punjabi women's garb as your own, but now go around preaching and coercing our women as to how they should be living their lives! I suggest that take a deep look inside yourselves, given this historical perspective."
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Miangul Aurangzeb, Wali of Swat
> 
> (Source: Nishaan, Swat: Sanctuary for the Sikhs, III/2009, New Delhi: Nagaara Trust, p. 45)
> -------------------------------




Loled when i saw title and didn't read it Must be a good story but i will ask for the link of this crap. who wrote it for the ego ewww

I will leave 1948 Kashmir scene here that how we got Part of Kashmir !



> As the 8 Sikh regiment began to retreat, Kernal Sher left his position and came out in the open. He started reciting the Kalima aloud. Picking up his machine gun he started charging towards the retreating forces.
> 
> *"Cowards!" he said, "Where are you running off to? I will not let you run away like this."*
> 
> Sher's remaining men, having suffered some casualties while they were ascending the Western Spur post, finally managed to reach on top. They replaced the Indian Flag with the Pakistani one and started chanting slogans of 'Allah O Akbar'. Sher, on the other hand, was obsessed with the retreating forces.
> 
> *"I am reciting the Kalima as you had dared me to." he shouted, "Where are you running off to? Stop and fight. Make this my last Kalima if you can". While saying this he was seen running after the retreating troops,* firing at will, with little or no opposition except from the ongoing artillery shelling. 10 or 12 of Sher's men, who had taken up positions on the Western Spur, also opened havoc wreaking fire on the retreating troops to add to their woes.
> 
> *Captain Karnal Sher followed the Indian troops until he reached the proximity of the 8 Sikh Regiment base camp.*
> 
> Most of the men who had retreated from the Western Spur had come back to the base camp. The base camp already had around 300 to 400 soldiers. When the commanding officer was given the news of the counter attack at the Western Spur post, he radioed back to the Indian intelligence and cursed them for letting him believe that there were only 20 odd men in the area. He told them that at least a company strength (150 men) of militants had just attacked and retaken the Western Spur post.
> 
> One of the soldiers told the Commanding officer that the enemy commander was following them down. The CO told the man not to worry as one man would not dare enter the base camp. However, he was anticipating that a much larger party of militants would attack the base camp. He ordered his men to take the necessary defensive positions.
> 
> While the 8 Sikh soldiers were taking their defensive positions, *they were greeted with the sound of 'Allah O Akbar' followed by intense machine gun fire on those areas where any movement was taking place.
> *
> *Anticipating a company sized attack, the CO was stunned to see one man, reciting the Kalima aloud, charging towards the center of the camp.
> 
> *"Come out cowards!" Captain Sher shouted having reached the center, "I will show you how to fight a battle".
> 
> *Angered by the dare inside their own camp, two Sikh soldiers tried to attack Sher. Their attack was of no avail; the captain, who had started firing in their direction the moment they tried to move, killed both.
> *
> It was apparent that this was not an attack by a complete company, but by only one man. "You are surrounded from all sides " the CO shouted to Sher, "There are no men with you. You cannot possibly kill us all. There does not have to be any unnecessary bloodshed. Lay down your weapon and Surrender".
> 
> *Sher fired in the direction of the Commanding Officer's voice. "I would rather die than to surrender to you" he said.* While trying to continue firing, Sher realized that the ammunition in his machine gun had finished.
> 
> Seeing that he no longer had any ammunition, the Indian soldiers, including their CO, came out in the open and showed Sher that he was indeed surrounded from all sides. They started moving closer and closer to him, tightening their circle around him.
> 
> "Look around yourself" he said to Sher, "There is nothing more that you can do".
> 
> Sher looked around. There were more than fifty men who had surrounded him and could shoot him at point blank range. *Instead of giving up, he started reciting the Kalima aloud once again. Seeing that the closest to him was the CO, he charged him and pushed him back by hitting him on the head with his empty machine gun*. Seeing that Sher was not surrendering, and was in fact going to attack him for the second time, the 8 Sikh regiment Commanding Officer told his men to open fire on the militant.
> 
> The 8 Sikh regiment soldiers opened fire on Captain Sher. Hit many times, he tried to attack the CO for the third time, but of no avail.
> 
> Sher had always believed in not dying at the enemy's feet. He was about five feet away from the CO, who could see the desperate attempt Sher was making in not to fall down. Finally, Sher sat down, with his knees bent and touching the ground, and his machine gun still in his hand. The Kalima that he had been reciting so far became lower and lower in volume until it finally stopped. Captain Karnal Sher Khan had died.
> 
> *Some of the Sikh soldiers became ecstatic that they had indeed made the 'intruder' recite his final Kalima. Two of them ran to Sher Khan's body to kick it from a sitting position into a one where his head was touching the ground.
> 
> Seeing the intent of his men, the CO ordered them to stop. He told them that this was a brave man and his body should not be desecrated at any cost. He ordered that Sher's body be brought back to Srinagar rather than being left at Tiger Hill.* Upon finding out that Sher was a Pakistani Captain, he made sure that Sher gets a proper military treatment from the Indians.* It was he who wrote the citation of Captain Sher, recommending him for the highest gallantry award in Pakistan.* The citation can be found at Captain Sher Khan's residence in Fajounabad Charbagh, Swabi.






> Ouch ! This will really hurt if you are a Pashtun but sorry - this is how it is !




We are the only people who always say Proud to be a Pukhtun !!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Rajputana

^^^

This fairy tale was hatched in 1999 to save some blushes from kargil fiasco, although I am sure you can find many more from 1948 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

^


What is it a fairy tale when Rajput women were being offered to Muslims so that the Rajputs wouldn't be annihilated?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

> For the past eight centuries, marauders, who had indulged in looting, plunder, rape, and forcible conversions to Islam had used this route into the subcontinent.



Rajputana and Sikhs were first line of defense of India. They absorbed, Retaliate and defeated these conversion greedy looters (Plunderors).




> In accordance with the teaching of their Guru, the Sikhs did not attack the defenceless or the weak. This included children, women, mendicants and the elderly.




Hinduism and Hindu like religion strictly prohibited these things. But Mongol and Mongol like religion don't. The khans (King) of Mongolia and Hun (before christ) were well known for there cruelty. Some Islamic invadors (whom Pakistan glorify) were well known for there behaviors. 

Ashoka the great killed many ppl in Kalinga war, But thats too in battle field. By the time Hindu like religion understood the cruel tactics of Invaders, it was late.


----------



## Rajputana

^^ Those poor bastard offsprings live in todays pakistan. Most of them were made to leave Rajasthan in Shame.

Though you can still find some claiming to be Rajputs and even proudly use Rajput caste names. 

Real Rajputs never converted, the converted ones flushed the caste of cowards, imho.

BTW those poor Mughals were so terrified of even the women, they had to pray in temples to Kali instead of masjids ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Widow

*no matter how much you guys fight over this issue, But you will agree that Sikh army was only one who controlled Afghan. Brits failed, russian failed, Americans failed But sikh, they didn't.

*
If you \Pakistani guys have any doubt, go and read history archive in London. I think most of you have frnds in UK, ask them to send the Xerox of archive...


----------



## Rig Vedic

No need for such a thread. The feud between the Indians and Afghans is over. They have had very cordial relations since 1947.


----------



## RazPaK

Indians just trolling as usual. Controlling Peshawar means controlling Afghanistan?


The Pashtuns have mountains named after Indians.

They are called Hindu Kush.

You guys can create as many stories as you wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan.1970

Pukhtoon said:


> Loled when i saw title and didn't read it Must be a good story but i will ask for the link of this crap. who wrote it for the ego ewww
> 
> I will leave 1948 Kashmir scene here that how we got Part of Kashmir !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the only people who always say Proud to be a Pukhtun !!



With all due respect to the Captain Sher, I am surprised at the lack of training and screening Pakistani officers go thru before getting promoted to the higher ranks. In any battle like this, the duty of the officer is to consolidate the gains after winning a counter attack and not foolhardily execute a single man Rambo kind of an attack on an enemy base camp and die a useless death, leaving his squad leaderless.. He may be the bravest person on earth, but looking at it objectively, was certainly not officer material..


----------



## RazPaK

Indians are just talking a whole bunch of **** due to their inferiority complex. Some Pashtun members will appear on this thead shortly and cure Bharti delusions. 



And to the bharti talking about Kargil: Your organized fighting force was compromised and humiliated time and time again during Kargil. I don't understand why you bhartis are keen on opening your own wounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajputana

^^ That is the fairy tale, he never came near the base. He died up on the post leading a counterattack, tats what his citation by PakMil says.

How do you think all these quotations can be proved when he was supposedly in the Indian base camd, did he leave his phone on loudspeaker or something...

Nevertheless he was a brave man, it was an injustice that his body was allowed to rot while Pakistan refused to take it back, instead asked India to send it to red cross.


----------



## RazPaK

Rajputana said:


> ^^ Those poor bastard offsprings live in todays pakistan. Most of them were made to leave Rajasthan in Shame.
> 
> Though you can still find some claiming to be Rajputs and even proudly use Rajput caste names.
> 
> Real Rajputs never converted, the converted ones flushed the caste of cowards, imho.
> 
> BTW those poor Mughals were so terrified of even the women, they had to pray in temples to Kali instead of masjids ...



LoL, your forefathers gave your women so that they wouldn't have to convert. Stop lying. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Why hasn't this shyte been closed yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Roybot said:


> Why hasn't this shyte been closed yet?



Before making such absurd claims, your compatriots should hear the side of Pashtuns on this forum, from such as Abu Zolfiqar.


----------



## rubyjackass

Why are people pissed off with the article?! Let somebody verify it. If in fact it gets verified, then we are discussing a historical fact. The Wali of Swat is still alive. So we can hope to confirm it from the man himself.


----------



## roshangjha

RazPaK said:


> LoL, your forefathers gave your women so that they wouldn't have to convert. Stop lying. LOL



Even taking your BullSHIT theory into consideration, the women they hypothetically gave away gave birth to people like you. Oh sorry, you do not want to waken from the dream, right.

YOU GUYS ARE THE CONVERTED ONES. We are not. So, STFU.


----------



## RazPaK

roshangjha said:


> Even taking your BullSHIT theory into consideration, the women they hypothetically gave away gave birth to people like you. Oh sorry, you do not want to waken from the dream, right.
> 
> YOU GUYS ARE THE CONVERTED ONES. We are not. So, STFU.



Hilarious. Your Rajput forefathers gave their women away, and you are trying to insult Pakistanis?







You guys even made a film on it.

After trying to disrespect an entire ethnic group, are you bhartis now satisfied?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rajputana

RazPaK said:


> LoL, your forefathers gave your women so that they wouldn't have to convert. Stop lying. LOL


 
Are you slow or something?

Don't tell me you haven't met a Muslim with a Rajput surname, they are the ones whose forefathers sold off.
Maybe you should ask them why they need to still hold on to their Rajput surnames rather than Muslim names.

Its a fact they are just wannabes who want to claim Rajput heritage since there is no parallel for that in Islamic history. I hear they still are respected as fearsome by other timid castes.

Maybe you should ask your fellow Pakistanis why they gave away women or whatever crude term you apply to them, they can answer better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Rajputana said:


> Are you slow or something?
> 
> Don't tell me you haven't met a Muslim with a Rajput surname, they are the ones whose forefathers sold off.
> Maybe you should ask them why they need to still hold on to their Rajput surnames rather than Muslim names.
> 
> Its a fact they are just wannabes who want to claim Rajput heritage since there is no parallel for that in Islamic history. I hear they still are respected as fearsome by other timid castes.
> 
> Maybe you should ask your fellow Pakistanis why they gave away women or whatever crude term you apply to them, they can answer better



Rajputs in Pakistan have different tribal names compared to your Indian ones, that gave their women away to Muslims.

That's why I'm laughing.

You must be slow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rubyjackass

@RazPak: Shut it if you can't take it. Why do you take everything upon yourself to get hurt? 

The man who purportedly wrote the letter is also a Pakistani, a Pathan at that. Please also remember Pathans are not owned by Pakistan. They are in India as well. Even if the story itself is untrue(nobody can verify it), we should atleast be able to know whether the existence of such a legend is true.


----------



## RazPaK

^

Ruby, you are truly a jack ***. Being a Punjabi, even I know that the ethnic dress for Punjabis is dhoti, not shalwar kameez.

Keep your hate filled Indian bs to yourself. 

There is no need to try and insult an entire ethnicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajputana

RazPaK said:


> Rajputs in Pakistan have different tribal names compared to your Indian ones, that gave their women away to Muslims.
> 
> That's why I'm laughing.
> 
> You must be slow.


 
Of course, they don't dare to compare themselves to the real Rajputs you know, after many were made examples by the traditional people.

However, here is a list of muslims claiming to be rajputs in Pakistan, make sure to ask them why they gave away their women next time you meet one of them there.

Chaudhary
Mirza
Malik
Mian
Sultan
Muslim Rajputs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and etc etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## rubyjackass

RazPaK said:


> ^
> 
> Ruby, you are truly a jack ***. Being a Punjabi, even I know that the ethnic dress for Punjabis is dhoti, not shalwar kameez.
> 
> Keep your hate filled Indian bs to yourself.
> 
> There is no need to try and insult an entire ethnicity.



You could have simply said that instead of ranting. And on this, I am not a Punjabi so enlighten me, dhoti is what Punjabi women wear?
And who is insulting whom here? If you get insulted by random things going on in the nature, then you better die. Its a cruel world out there. And don't you attribute 'hate' to me. Life is too good to get bothered by your loser talk.


----------



## RazPaK

Rajputana said:


> Of course, they don't dare to compare themselves to the real Rajputs you know, after many were made examples by the traditional people.
> 
> However, here is a list of muslims claiming to be rajputs in Pakistan, make sure to ask them why they gave away their women next time you meet one of them there.
> 
> Chaudhary
> Mirza
> Malik
> Mian
> Sultan
> Muslim Rajputs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> and etc etc.
> 
> Thanks.



lol, you can make up anything you want, but Akhbar's wife, the Rajputani was from Kachwaha tribe, and they are found in India today as Hindus.

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajputana

RazPaK said:


> lol, you can make up anything you want, but Akhbar's wife, the Rajputani was from Kachwaha tribe, and they are found in India today as Hindus.
> 
> LOL


 
Maybe they realized their mistake and converted back to Hinduism, but nah I ain't bothered that much, as long as them re-converted ones don't claim to be Rajputs. 

They won't be accepted anyways, pure bloodline is a big thing in real Rajputs you know.

P.S.- Oh and i just remembered, I think she made Akbar give up Islam, pray in a temple and start a hybrid like deen ul-ullahi or sumthing dint she.


----------



## Manas

RazPaK said:


> Hilarious. Your Rajput forefathers gave their women away, and you are trying to insult Pakistanis?



Loud mouth,R u not a Rajput Muslim yourself ??


----------



## SurvivoR

Diagnosis: 

The OP and his/her thread strongly indicates a perfect case of severe (CPD) COW PEE DEPLETION along with a disintegration of the cranial vault, the cause of which hint at Continuous Brain Farts due to over stimulation of Pea (or rather PEE) Brain Cells by fantasizing non-existent acts of grandeur.

Treatment:

Just DIE

Prognosis:

World Peace.

- Doctor KHAN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Manas said:


> Loud mouth,R u not a Rajput Muslim yourself ??


No I'm not.


----------



## Rajputana

Manas said:


> Loud mouth,R u not a Rajput Muslim yourself ??


 
OMFG HAHAHA...now I realize, hes so madly arguing since he got owned.

I never realized he was one of those wannabes. 

Ok, now probably you know better why some Rajputs gave away their women, I am outta here.


----------



## Freek

SurvivoR said:


> Diagnosis:
> 
> The OP and his/her thread strongly indicates a perfect case of severe (CPD) COW PEE DEPLETION along with a disintegration of the cranial vault, the cause of which hint at Continuous Brain Farts due to over stimulation of Pea (or rather PEE) Brain Cells by fantasizing non-existent acts of grandeur.
> 
> Treatment:
> 
> Just DIE
> 
> Prognosis:
> 
> World Peace.
> 
> - Doctor KHAN



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bang Galore

Pukhtoon said:


> As the 8 Sikh regiment began to retreat, Kernal Sher left his position and came out in the open. He started reciting the Kalima aloud. Picking up his machine gun he started charging towards the retreating forces.
> 
> "Cowards!" he said, "Where are you running off to? I will not let you run away like this."
> 
> Sher's remaining men, having suffered some casualties while they were ascending the Western Spur post, finally managed to reach on top. They replaced the Indian Flag with the Pakistani one and started chanting slogans of 'Allah O Akbar'. Sher, on the other hand, was obsessed with the retreating forces.
> 
> "I am reciting the Kalima as you had dared me to." he shouted, "Where are you running off to? Stop and fight. Make this my last Kalima if you can". While saying this he was seen running after the retreating troops, firing at will, with little or no opposition except from the ongoing artillery shelling. 10 or 12 of Sher's men, who had taken up positions on the Western Spur, also opened havoc wreaking fire on the retreating troops to add to their woes.
> 
> Captain Karnal Sher followed the Indian troops until he reached the proximity of the 8 Sikh Regiment base camp.
> 
> Most of the men who had retreated from the Western Spur had come back to the base camp. The base camp already had around 300 to 400 soldiers. When the commanding officer was given the news of the counter attack at the Western Spur post, he radioed back to the Indian intelligence and cursed them for letting him believe that there were only 20 odd men in the area. He told them that at least a company strength (150 men) of militants had just attacked and retaken the Western Spur post.
> 
> One of the soldiers told the Commanding officer that the enemy commander was following them down. The CO told the man not to worry as one man would not dare enter the base camp. However, he was anticipating that a much larger party of militants would attack the base camp. He ordered his men to take the necessary defensive positions.
> 
> While the 8 Sikh soldiers were taking their defensive positions, they were greeted with the sound of 'Allah O Akbar' followed by intense machine gun fire on those areas where any movement was taking place.
> 
> Anticipating a company sized attack, the CO was stunned to see one man, reciting the Kalima aloud, charging towards the center of the camp.
> 
> "Come out cowards!" Captain Sher shouted having reached the center, "I will show you how to fight a battle".
> 
> Angered by the dare inside their own camp, two Sikh soldiers tried to attack Sher. Their attack was of no avail; the captain, who had started firing in their direction the moment they tried to move, killed both.
> 
> It was apparent that this was not an attack by a complete company, but by only one man. "You are surrounded from all sides " the CO shouted to Sher, "There are no men with you. You cannot possibly kill us all. There does not have to be any unnecessary bloodshed. Lay down your weapon and Surrender".
> 
> Sher fired in the direction of the Commanding Officer's voice. "I would rather die than to surrender to you" he said. While trying to continue firing, Sher realized that the ammunition in his machine gun had finished.
> 
> Seeing that he no longer had any ammunition, the Indian soldiers, including their CO, came out in the open and showed Sher that he was indeed surrounded from all sides. They started moving closer and closer to him, tightening their circle around him.
> 
> "Look around yourself" he said to Sher, "There is nothing more that you can do".
> 
> Sher looked around. There were more than fifty men who had surrounded him and could shoot him at point blank range. Instead of giving up, he started reciting the Kalima aloud once again. Seeing that the closest to him was the CO, he charged him and pushed him back by hitting him on the head with his empty machine gun. Seeing that Sher was not surrendering, and was in fact going to attack him for the second time, the 8 Sikh regiment Commanding Officer told his men to open fire on the militant.
> 
> The 8 Sikh regiment soldiers opened fire on Captain Sher. Hit many times, he tried to attack the CO for the third time, but of no avail.
> 
> Sher had always believed in not dying at the enemy's feet. He was about five feet away from the CO, who could see the desperate attempt Sher was making in not to fall down. Finally, Sher sat down, with his knees bent and touching the ground, and his machine gun still in his hand. The Kalima that he had been reciting so far became lower and lower in volume until it finally stopped. Captain Karnal Sher Khan had died.
> 
> Some of the Sikh soldiers became ecstatic that they had indeed made the 'intruder' recite his final Kalima. Two of them ran to Sher Khan's body to kick it from a sitting position into a one where his head was touching the ground.
> 
> Seeing the intent of his men, the CO ordered them to stop. He told them that this was a brave man and his body should not be desecrated at any cost. He ordered that Sher's body be brought back to Srinagar rather than being left at Tiger Hill. Upon finding out that Sher was a Pakistani Captain, he made sure that Sher gets a proper military treatment from the Indians. It was he who wrote the citation of Captain Sher, recommending him for the highest gallantry award in Pakistan. The citation can be found at Captain Sher Khan's residence in Fajounabad Charbagh, Swabi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really believe this rubbish? How on earth can you know what a dead man said?
> 
> Anyway here is the actual statement from the Pakistani army; can't believe you lot are too lazy to read that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Karnal Sher Khan was posthumously awarded Pakistan's highest gallantry award, the Nishan-e-Haider, for his actions during the Kargil Conflict with India in 1999, on the recommendation of the Indian Army.[1]
> 
> The following is the official statement by the Pakistan Army:[2]
> 
> "Captain Karnal Sher Khan emerged as the symbol of mettle and courage during the Kargil conflict on the Line of Control (LoC). He set personal examples of bravery and inflicted heavy losses on the enemy. He defended the five strategic posts, which he established with his Jawan's at the height of some 17,000 feet at Gultary, and repulsed many Indian attacks. After many abortive attempts, the enemy on July 5 ringed the post of Capt. Sher Khan with the help of two battalion and unleashed heavy Mortar firing and managed to capture some part of the post. *Despite facing all odds, he lead a counter-attack and tried to re- capture the lost parts.But during the course he was hit by the machine-gun fire and embraced Shahadat or martyrdom at the same post.* He is the first officer from the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province to be awarded with Nishan-e-Haider."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

RazPaK said:


> Funny how Indian Punjabi dress is actually dhoti.






RazPaK said:


> ^
> 
> Ruby, you are truly a jack ***. *Being a Punjabi, even I know that the ethnic dress for Punjabis is dhoti, not shalwar kameez*.



I havs started to doubt your claim of being a punjabi when you say Punjabi ethnic dress is Dhoti.Dhoti has never been ethnic dress of Punjab.period.

and what the sh$t are you talking about when you say Indian punjab's ethnic dress ?? Do you mean after Indian and Pakistani punjab got seperated,Indian Punjabis chose different clothing style for themselves and chose dhoti ?? stop your BS there.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pukhtoon

Rajputana said:


> Of course, they don't dare to compare themselves to the real Rajputs you know, after many were made examples by the traditional people.
> 
> However, here is a list of muslims claiming to be rajputs in Pakistan, make sure to ask them why they gave away their women next time you meet one of them there.
> 
> Chaudhary
> Mirza
> Malik
> Mian
> Sultan
> Muslim Rajputs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> and etc etc.
> 
> Thanks.




Im sure it was the *hindu *rajput who married their women to mughal king "jodha bai"..... while a muslim rajput Dullah bhatti who wa fighting the same akbar whom the *hindu rajput king* made his jega? or brother in law... do google abt our muslim rajputs.As for the stupid thread i LOLeD....
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...vhsAEGioElovgh3VQ&sig2=QpTMuvX3wVoUeoBUykTg0g

pukhtoons were wearing shalwar kameez long before we even sikhism was born....also even sikh men wear it?


















@Mirza Jatt,formerly known as indian jatt.. do u know mirza saheeba,heer ranjha etc were all muslims n not sikhs or hindus?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Pukhtoon said:


> @Mirza Jatt,formerly known as indian jatt.. do u know mirza saheeba,heer ranjha etc were all muslims n not sikhs or hindus?



They were all Punjabis...and they were jatts...atleast that time they were not Pakistanis.period.

yes they were Mulsims but its very hard for me to make you understand (more because you are not a punjabi) that these Hindu- Muslim-sikh complications were not there at that time...sikhs still take that story as their own..and its is deep in our culture. no one even bothers wether they were sikhs or muslims. sikhs followed their own relgion and at the same time resepcted (and we still do) and praised Muslims saints.BTW there was no sikhism or Muslim in Punjab..both came later..although based on the area they were all jatts.

as far as these romance storie are concerned..not in all cases they were Muslims..although majority were Muslims...these strroies are from sindh area which was the main Muslim majority area. Infact Soni and sassi were not muslims. 

BTW in case you ever get a chance to go outside Punjab and see how jatts live together (irrespective of religion), then you would never say this again....because Punjabis are very much attached and fond of their culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

and i suppose a DHOTI is not an underwear? i am sorry but for pakistanis DHOTI is an underwear worn by indians!



Pukhtoon said:


> Im sure it was the *hindu *rajput who married their women to mughal king "jodha bai"..... while a muslim rajput Dullah bhatti who wa fighting the same akbar whom the *hindu rajput king* made his jega? or brother in law... do google abt our muslim rajputs.As for the stupid thread i LOLeD....
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...vhsAEGioElovgh3VQ&sig2=QpTMuvX3wVoUeoBUykTg0g
> 
> pukhtoons were wearing shalwar kameez long before we even sikhism was born....also even sikh men wear it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mirza Jatt,formerly known as indian jatt.. do u know mirza saheeba,heer ranjha etc were all muslims n not sikhs or hindus?




lol according to the thread starter only women wear shalwar or for indians SALWAR so i guess all these SIKH men are cross dressers????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

> pukhtoons were wearing shalwar kameez long before we even sikhism was born....also even sikh men wear it?








The actual story is other way around..
Nalwa forced them to wear shalwar kameez from the fear of Pukhtoons...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Mirza Jatt said:


> They were all Punjabis...and they were jatts...atleast that time they were not Pakistanis.period.
> 
> yes they were Mulsims but its very hard for me to make you understand (more because you are not a punjabi) that these Hindu- Muslim-sikh complications were not there at that time...sikhs still take that story as their own..and its is deep in our culture. no one even bothers wether they were sikhs or muslims. sikhs followed their own relgion and at the same time resepcted (and we still do) and praised Muslims saints.BTW there was no sikhism or Muslim in Punjab..both came later..although based on the area they were all jatts.
> 
> as far as these romance storie are concerned..not in all cases they were Muslims..although majority were Muslims...these strroies are from sindh area which was the main Muslim majority area. Infact Soni and sassi were not muslims.
> 
> BTW in case you ever get a chance to go outside Punjab and see how jatts live together (irrespective of religion), then you would never say this again....because Punjabis are very much attached and fond of their culture.


You also hear pakistani songs about jagga jatt who was a sikh.In my village we have a pir shrine and every thursday its packed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

Rajputana said:


> Are you slow or something?
> 
> Don't tell me you haven't met a Muslim with a Rajput surname, they are the ones whose forefathers sold off.
> Maybe you should ask them why they need to still hold on to their Rajput surnames rather than Muslim names.
> 
> Its a fact they are just wannabes who want to claim Rajput heritage since there is no parallel for that in Islamic history. I hear they still are respected as fearsome by other timid castes.
> 
> Maybe you should ask your fellow Pakistanis why they gave away women or whatever crude term you apply to them, they can answer better



i guess that can be said about SKARUKH KHAN,SALMAN KHAN & IRFAN PATHANS!! none of them can speak pashto and have NO REMOTE even history of being a pathan but keep pathan names! TRUE WANNABES! wonder why???


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ice_man said:


> and i suppose a DHOTI is not an underwear? i am sorry but for pakistanis DHOTI is an underwear worn by indians!
> 
> 
> lol according to the thread starter only women wear shalwar or for indians SALWAR so i guess all these SIKH men are cross dressers????



I think the opening post has been taken as insult by you thats why you are trying to use these derogatory words. 
anyways..dhoti is not an underwear and the sikh men in picture are wearing kurta and not salwar. there is a huge difference between them. hope that next time you will trya little research before jumping on to post an insulting comment just because its someone else relgion and not your ISLAM.


----------



## third eye

SurvivoR said:


> Diagnosis:
> 
> The OP and his/her thread strongly indicates a perfect case of severe (CPD) *COW PEE DEPLETION *along with a disintegration of the cranial vault, the cause of which hint at Continuous Brain Farts due to over stimulation of Pea (or rather PEE) Brain Cells by fantasizing non-existent acts of grandeur.
> 
> Treatment:
> 
> Just DIE
> 
> Prognosis:
> 
> World Peace.
> 
> - Doctor KHAN



http://www.defence.pk/forums/announcements/116002-topics-banned-pdf.html

Suggest the link to banned topics be visited.


----------



## Khan_patriot

DEV444 said:


> *Hari Singh Nalwa &#8213; Champion of the Khalsaji, How Pashtuns came to wear the Pathani suite a feminine apparel of the Punjabi women folk
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hari Singh Nalwa was the Commander-in-chief at the most turbulent North West Frontier of Ranjit Singh's kingdom. He took the frontier of the Sarkar Khalsaji to the very mouth of the Khyber Pass. For the past eight centuries, marauders, who had indulged in looting, plunder, rape, and forcible conversions to Islam had used this route into the subcontinent. In his lifetime, Hari Singh became a terror to the ferocious tribes inhabiting these regions. He successfully thwarted the last foreign invasion into the subcontinent through the Khyber Pass at Jamrud, permanently blocking this route of the invaders. Even in his death, Hari Singh Nalwa's formidable reputation ensured victory for the Sikhs against an Afghan force five times as numerous.
> 
> In accordance with the teaching of their Guru, the Sikhs did not attack the defenceless or the weak. This included children, women, mendicants and the elderly. Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa advised the Pathans that one way they could escape the wrath of an infuriated Sikh was to dress as a woman. In the Punjab, the shalwar kameez is feminine apparel.
> 
> The shalwar was a loose trouser with a stiff border at the ankle, while the kameez was a loose shirt falling to the knees. This dress came to popularly be known as the &#8216;Punjabi suit&#8217; in India. In Pakistan and Afghanistan, men still wear its variant &#8212; the &#8216;Pathan suit&#8217;.
> 
> Milkha Singh of Gurdwara Darshani Deohri Amritsar, first narrated this story to the author. Many others corroborated it since.
> 
> (Source: Nalwa, V. 2009. Hari Singh Nalwa - The Champion of Khalsaji New Delhi: Manohar, p. 264)
> 
> 
> *The twenty-first century, the Wali of Swat confirmed that the above was indeed a fact:
> *
> The following is the gist of an open letter written by Miangul Aurangzeb, the present Wali of Swat, to the Taliban when the Taliban were preaching and enforcing strict dress and conduct codes for the women in the areas that fell under their control.
> 
> "At the outset I want to record that you all must love me very much as you have decided not to take over my property in Swat unlike those you have taken over of other landed families. I am therefore emboldened to believe that I have the privilege of sharing some historical facts for you to know about and I urge you to absorb the same before you continue your campaign of moral policing, especially when it comes to the manner of dressing and code of conduct for women.
> 
> The Sikh army of Maharaja Ranjit Singh, under the leadership of Hari Singh Nalwa came to the Frontier in the 1820's and swiftly conquered our ancestors. It is the only time in recorded history that our people were ruled over by foreigners. The locals were so utterly terrified of the Sikh army that they used to hide every time the Sikhs came into view. Those that decided to resist were met with ruthlessness. During this time, the word was spread around that the Sikhs did not harm elderly people, women and children and that the local men who did not wish to earn wrath of the Sikhs should wear the garb of Punjabi women, which was the Salwar-Kameez. At that time in our history both men and women alike, wore only a single-robe garment (similar to that worn by the Arabs) and the Sikhs would not harm any man either when wearing the Salwar-Kameez.
> 
> So you see, our men happily adopted the garb of Punjabi women since they were too terrified to stand up and they have adopted the garb as being theirs' ever since. I am very intrigued to see that you are following in the footsteps of your ancestors by wearing the adopted Punjabi women's garb as your own, but now go around preaching and coercing our women as to how they should be living their lives! I suggest that take a deep look inside yourselves, given this historical perspective."
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Miangul Aurangzeb, Wali of Swat
> 
> (Source: Nishaan, Swat: Sanctuary for the Sikhs, III/2009, New Delhi: Nagaara Trust, p. 45)
> -------------------------------
> 
> Ouch ! This will really hurt if you are a Pashtun but sorry - this is how it is !



**** you u evil **** sucking asshole, screw you and your low life trolls, sta kwana wagem, sta ghin sta pa kwani ki darkam, dalla kunni begarata, murdar bachia ******, go and shove the ''womens dress'' up your ***, what happened when men in ''women dress'' fucked the entire indian union using just a few bayonets at best, **** you and yor ''trusted information sources'' suck my muther ******* dick, you asshole should know that these ''women dressed'' men having been ******* you Indian assholes since they came here somewhere from west asia, they needed tp pump some bitches *** and the Indians fit the bill, and hell nothing like waking up in the morning knowing you gonna beat the living **** out of some **** bags, but i dont blame you u r in a delusional state and just like when you try to get an erection (but fail cuz u got no balls) you are fantasizing......if this were true i wouild not be here speaking my mind because all my Pathan ancestors would have fought till the end and died ******* as much of you assholes as they could along the way, spi zwiya.......

**** u... self ******* dickhead, sta kwana wagem, sta ghin sta pa kwani ki dar kam, dalla kunni ******, where the **** was this great ruler or the singhs when we the Pathans were ******* the **** out of u assholes......u can report me but thats the best u can do we know imma **** u if you say this **** to my face that is if you had the nuts.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ice_man

Mirza Jatt said:


> I think the opening post has been taken as insult by you thats why you are trying to use these derogatory words.
> anyways..dhoti is not an underwear and the sikh men in picture are wearing kurta and not salwar. there is a huge difference between them. hope that next time you will trya little research before jumping on to post an insulting comment just because its someone else relgion and not your ISLAM.



so wait a second what they are wearing under the kurta is not a shalwar? then what is it? and i am sorry but the syrians wear it too! 

and even jeans is a form of 2 legged dress so all are different in what way??? and DHOTI i am sorry is the UNDERWEAR worn by SAUDIS & ALL OF GCC. 

so i am not insulting but stating facts here


----------



## Khan_patriot

DEV444 said:


> *Hari Singh Nalwa &#8213; Champion of the Khalsaji, How Pashtuns came to wear the Pathani suite a feminine apparel of the Punjabi women folk
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hari Singh Nalwa was the Commander-in-chief at the most turbulent North West Frontier of Ranjit Singh's kingdom. He took the frontier of the Sarkar Khalsaji to the very mouth of the Khyber Pass. For the past eight centuries, marauders, who had indulged in looting, plunder, rape, and forcible conversions to Islam had used this route into the subcontinent. In his lifetime, Hari Singh became a terror to the ferocious tribes inhabiting these regions. He successfully thwarted the last foreign invasion into the subcontinent through the Khyber Pass at Jamrud, permanently blocking this route of the invaders. Even in his death, Hari Singh Nalwa's formidable reputation ensured victory for the Sikhs against an Afghan force five times as numerous.
> 
> In accordance with the teaching of their Guru, the Sikhs did not attack the defenceless or the weak. This included children, women, mendicants and the elderly. Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa advised the Pathans that one way they could escape the wrath of an infuriated Sikh was to dress as a woman. In the Punjab, the shalwar kameez is feminine apparel.
> 
> The shalwar was a loose trouser with a stiff border at the ankle, while the kameez was a loose shirt falling to the knees. This dress came to popularly be known as the Punjabi suit in India. In Pakistan and Afghanistan, men still wear its variant  the Pathan suit.
> 
> Milkha Singh of Gurdwara Darshani Deohri Amritsar, first narrated this story to the author. Many others corroborated it since.
> 
> (Source: Nalwa, V. 2009. Hari Singh Nalwa - The Champion of Khalsaji New Delhi: Manohar, p. 264)
> 
> 
> *The twenty-first century, the Wali of Swat confirmed that the above was indeed a fact:
> *
> The following is the gist of an open letter written by Miangul Aurangzeb, the present Wali of Swat, to the Taliban when the Taliban were preaching and enforcing strict dress and conduct codes for the women in the areas that fell under their control.
> 
> "At the outset I want to record that you all must love me very much as you have decided not to take over my property in Swat unlike those you have taken over of other landed families. I am therefore emboldened to believe that I have the privilege of sharing some historical facts for you to know about and I urge you to absorb the same before you continue your campaign of moral policing, especially when it comes to the manner of dressing and code of conduct for women.
> 
> The Sikh army of Maharaja Ranjit Singh, under the leadership of Hari Singh Nalwa came to the Frontier in the 1820's and swiftly conquered our ancestors. It is the only time in recorded history that our people were ruled over by foreigners. The locals were so utterly terrified of the Sikh army that they used to hide every time the Sikhs came into view. Those that decided to resist were met with ruthlessness. During this time, the word was spread around that the Sikhs did not harm elderly people, women and children and that the local men who did not wish to earn wrath of the Sikhs should wear the garb of Punjabi women, which was the Salwar-Kameez. At that time in our history both men and women alike, wore only a single-robe garment (similar to that worn by the Arabs) and the Sikhs would not harm any man either when wearing the Salwar-Kameez.
> 
> So you see, our men happily adopted the garb of Punjabi women since they were too terrified to stand up and they have adopted the garb as being theirs' ever since. I am very intrigued to see that you are following in the footsteps of your ancestors by wearing the adopted Punjabi women's garb as your own, but now go around preaching and coercing our women as to how they should be living their lives! I suggest that take a deep look inside yourselves, given this historical perspective."
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Miangul Aurangzeb, Wali of Swat
> 
> (Source: Nishaan, Swat: Sanctuary for the Sikhs, III/2009, New Delhi: Nagaara Trust, p. 45)
> -------------------------------
> 
> Ouch ! This will really hurt if you are a Pashtun but sorry - this is how it is !



**** u... self ******* dickhead, sta kwana wagem, sta ghin sta pa kwani ki dar kam, dalla kunni ******, where the **** was this great ruler or the singhs when we the Pathans were ******* the **** out of u assholes......u can report me but thats the best u can do we know imma **** u if you say this **** to my face that is if you had the nuts.....and i just showed you the reason why this **** is false......quit trying to search you dick that u shoved up ur *** and forgt about and think about what i just asid.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Khan_patriot said:


> **** you u evil **** sucking asshole, screw you and your low life trolls, sta kwana wagem, sta ghin sta pa kwani ki darkam, dalla kunni begarata, murdar bachia ******, go and shove the ''womens dress'' up your ***, what happened when men in ''women dress'' fucked the entire indian union using just a few bayonets at best, **** you and yor ''trusted information sources'' suck my muther ******* dick, you asshole should know that these ''women dressed'' men having been ******* you Indian assholes since they came here somewhere from west asia, they needed tp pump some bitches *** and the Indians fit the bill, and hell nothing like waking up in the morning knowing you gonna beat the living **** out of some **** bags, but i dont blame you u r in a delusional state and just like when you try to get an erection (but fail cuz u got no balls) you are fantasizing......if this were true i wouild not be here speaking my mind because all my Pathan ancestors would have fought till the end and died ******* as much of you assholes as they could along the way, spi zwiya.......



Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional.

Reported.


----------



## Khan_patriot

third eye said:


> Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional.
> 
> Reported.


i would rather act like an idiot on any given day than doing nothing against any bullshit against a Pathan, Muslim or anyone for that matter, the way i see it you report me the mods get to take a look at the article and see its infuriating the users (or some of them) and maybe close the thread or something, we aint what the sms and jokes say about us, this out burst is a calculated stupidity....


----------



## ice_man

& MODS are asleep!! ban this waste of a thread that is just a verbal diarrhea


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ice_man said:


> so wait a second what they are wearing under the kurta is not a shalwar? then what is it? and i am sorry but the syrians wear it too! and even jeans is a form of 2 legged dress so all are different in what way???



you mean the pajama. If you are talking about the top, ten what the men are wearing is called kurta and what women are wearing is salwar (not shalwar)..thats how its known in India. may be in your pakistan you call the pajamas, the salwar.



> and DHOTI i am sorry is the UNDERWEAR worn by SAUDIS & ALL OF GCC.
> 
> so i am not insulting but stating facts here



Nopes. you are confusing between dhoti and saudis clothes....I dont know what saudis's dress is known but hats more like a Lungi for us than a dhoti...a dhoti is different..although its a simple plain cloth just liek saudis' it is not worn that way..its a worn by wrapping in a particular manner that gives it a particular shape..which i much different than what saudis wear. lemme try to give you an example...

this is a dhoti
http://withfriendship.com/images/i/43600/Dhoti-wallpaper.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

where the hell are the MODS when a user is trying desprately to get them to close down a thread.....


----------



## ice_man

Mirza Jatt said:


> you mean the pajama. If you are talking about the top, ten what the men are wearing is called kurta and what women are wearing is salwar (not shalwar)..thats how its known in India. may be in your pakistan you call the pajamas, the salwar.
> 
> 
> 
> Nopes. you are confusing between dhoti and saudis clothes....I dont know what saudis's dress is known but hats more like a Lungi for us than a dhoti...a dhoti is different..although its a simple plain cloth just liek saudis' it is not worn that way..its a worn by wrapping in a particular manner that gives it a particular shape..which i much different than what saudis wear. lemme try to give you an example...
> 
> this is a dhoti
> http://withfriendship.com/images/i/43600/Dhoti-wallpaper.jpg



pajamas in what way do they look to you like pajamas?? and you are telling me SIKH men go out in pajams and their tradiational dress is a pajama? 

and salwar & rooj rooj and fir are not words!! the real words are ROZ,PHIR & SHALWAR! 

& dhoti is dhoti style of wearing it may vary from one nation to another! 

& as for shalwars the Africans in nigera,mali,turkish & syrians wear it! so i don't know what you are on about


----------



## third eye

Khan_patriot said:


> i would rather act like an idiot on any given day than doing nothing against any bullshit against a Pathan, Muslim or anyone for that matter, the way i see it you report me the mods get to take a look at the article and see its infuriating the users (or some of them) and maybe close the thread or something, we aint what the sms and jokes say about us, this out burst is a calculated stupidity....



The ire is appreciated & understood.

However, why express it in this juvenile manner ?

It is better to be firmly assertive than rude / crass.

My views entirely.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ice_man said:


> pajamas in what way do they look to you like pajamas?? and you are telling me SIKH men go out in pajams and their tradiational dress is a pajama?
> 
> and salwar & rooj rooj and fir are not words!! the real words are ROZ,PHIR & SHALWAR!
> 
> & dhoti is dhoti style of wearing it may vary from one nation to another!
> 
> & as for shalwars the Africans in nigera,mali,turkish & syrians wear it! so i don't know what you are on about



Lol..boy ...you need to make sure what you are asking..you asked me whatthe sikhs men are wearing..I told you they are pajamas....now wait....first you need to know pajam is a hindi word and ot a english word..the pajam for englishmen is not what it is for Indians. dont be surprised if you find us calling them pajamas..lol..that is what is called a pajama.

now to clear your doubts..if you are talking about the the ethnic dress of punjabis and by mistake calling it dhoti..then lemme clear it to you..its known as chadara. worn uder the kurta.


----------



## Dark Warrior

Charles Allen a British author in his book Soldier Sahibs: The Men Who Made the North-West Frontier wrote in pg number 30 the following:


> *For decades after his death, Yusufzai women would say "Raghe Hari Singh" ("Hari Singh is coming") to frighten their children into obedience.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ice_man

Mirza Jatt said:


> Lol..boy ...you need to make sure what you are asking..you asked me whatthe sikhs men are wearing..I told you they are pajamas....now wait....first you need to know pajam is a hindi word and ot a english word..the pajam for englishmen is not what it is for Indians. dont be surprised if you find us calling them pajamas..lol..that is what is called a pajama.
> 
> now to clear your doubts..if you are talking about the the ethnic dress of punjabis and by mistake calling it dhoti..then lemme clear it to you..its known as chadara. worn uder the kurta.



chadara or whateve you call it you might call it a pajama but it is IDENTICAL to a shalwar. there is no difference. just like you were on about dhoti being IDENTICAL to the ARABIC UNDERWEAR but yet not being the same. 

so i am not the confused one you are mate.



Dark Warrior said:


> Charles Allen a British author in his book Soldier Sahibs: The Men Who Made the North-West Frontier wrote in pg number 30 the following:




& he wrote in his book & you believed him? wow that is pretty naive of you isn't it!when clearly a foreginer may not know anything about culture or demographics of the region. besides i never heard of this hari singh dude. and i am sure 99.9% of pakistanis haven't either.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ice_man said:


> chadara or whateve you call it you might call it a pajama but it is IDENTICAL to a shalwar. there is no difference. just like you were on about dhoti being IDENTICAL to the ARABIC UNDERWEAR but yet not being the same.
> 
> so i am not the confused one you are mate.



can you please post a pic of arabic underwear..lol...cant belive i am asking this..anyways.please do it..lemme clear your confusion forevere


----------



## Khan_patriot

Dark Warrior said:


> Charles Allen a British author in his book Soldier Sahibs: The Men Who Made the North-West Frontier wrote in pg number 30 the following:



i happen to be a yousafzai and my great grandmother atleat 97 years old and her sister along the same age late 90s even she never mentioned any thing like this......


----------



## ice_man

the problem with sikhs is they always over exagarete things liek their stories about 40 men vs 10 million or 10 men vs 1 million in no story of theirs do there bnumbers touch 50 and they fight against millions and in the end all die and one runs away & write stories. 

the bottom line is INDIAN PUNJABIS are PHAIKOO(as in liars)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

third eye said:


> The ire is appreciated & understood.
> 
> However, why express it in this juvenile manner ?
> 
> It is better to be firmly assertive than rude / crass.
> 
> My views entirely.



one thing i learnt on pdf is being firm mannered as assertive in a civilized way aint going to get u no where, not that I am saying that all Pakistanis are angels or something but you are probably the second Indian dude who makes a bit of sense, all the rest are idiots trolling their brains out.....


----------



## Dark Warrior

Khan_patriot said:


> i happen to be a yousafzai and my great grandmother atleat 97 years old and her sister along the same age late 90s even she never mentioned any thing like this......


Your great grandmother was born in 2015,80 years after Hari Singh spanked the durranis.


----------



## ice_man

Mirza Jatt said:


> Nopes. you are confusing between dhoti and saudis clothes....I dont know what saudis's dress is known but hats more like a Lungi for us than a dhoti...*a dhoti is different..although its a simple plain cloth just liek saudis' it is not worn that way..its a worn by wrapping in a particular manner that gives it a particular shape..which i much different than what saudis wear. lemme try to give you an example...*
> this is a dhoti
> http://withfriendship.com/images/i/43600/Dhoti-wallpaper.jpg



bold underlined part is your own answer. i ain't going to go google saudi men underwear LOL!


----------



## hotaki

rubyjackass said:


> @RazPak: Shut it if you can't take it. Why do you take everything upon yourself to get hurt?
> 
> The man who purportedly wrote the letter is also a Pakistani, a Pathan at that. Please also remember Pathans are not owned by Pakistan. They are in India as well. Even if the story itself is untrue(nobody can verify it), we should atleast be able to know whether the existence of such a legend is true.


 
A pukhtoon is he or she whose mother and father are pukhtoons, and they speak pukhto, and relates to Afghanistan or Pakistan anything other then that is just a substitute ,nothing like a real thing.

Indians claiming to be that are not the real thing, they may have been at some point but i am confident enough to say dna results will confirm that they are not now.

Who is better who is not time will tell, we have a few rounds under our belt, history dictates that war is a fact of life so there will be an another opportunity, time will tell.


----------



## ice_man

Dark Warrior said:


> Your great grandmother was not born in 2015,80 years after Hari Singh spanked the durranis.



& sadly enough this "spanking" is forgotten by istory totally! which remembers the invasion of alexander,moghuls & ghanazvi & ghauri.

BUT HARI SINGH is totally forgotten in 80 years of his so called greatnes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark Warrior

Dark Warrior said:


> Your great grandmother was not born in 2015,80 years after Hari Singh spanked the durranis.





ice_man said:


> & he wrote in his book & you believed him? wow that is pretty naive of you isn't it!when clearly a foreginer may not know anything about culture or demographics of the region. besides i never heard of this hari singh dude. and i am sure 99.9% of pakistanis haven't either.



so i am not the confused one you are mate.
Most historians voted the book as one of the best in history of NWFP of the 19th century.


----------



## ice_man

Dark Warrior said:


> so i am not the confused one you are mate.
> Most historians voted the book as one of the best in history of NWFP of the 19th century.



please understand what you are trying to say before your verbal diarrhea you make absoloutely no sense!


----------



## Dark Warrior

ice_man said:


> & sadly enough this "spanking" is forgotten by history totally! which remembers the invasion of alexander,moghuls & *ghanazvi & ghauri.*
> 
> BUT HARI SINGH is totally forgotten in 80 years of his so called greatnes


That's because your muslim court historians couldn't write how their bosses were kicked in their a$$
Anyways the greatest conqueror according to me is Chengiz Khan and Hulagu Khan for their invincibility. 
Hulagu's siege of Baghdad was lovely.



ice_man said:


> please understand what you are trying to say before your verbal diarrhea you make absoloutely no sense!


You may not have enough knowledge to comprehend scholarly books,so it's useless to argue with you


----------



## ice_man

Dark Warrior said:


> That's because your muslim court historians couldn't write how their bosses were kicked in their a$$
> Anyways the greatest conqueror according to me is Chengiz Khan and Hulagu Khan for their invincibility.
> Hulagu's siege of Baghdad was lovely.



yes and yet these historians wrote about MOGHULS which you can't deny, neither can you deny ghaznavi,abadli,ghauri & mohammed bin Qasem. 

but your PHAIKO history is only known to you & no one else!


----------



## Khan_patriot

Dark Warrior said:


> Your great grandmother was born in 2015,80 years after Hari Singh spanked the durranis.


bro you really think that if such a disgrace had occured, she wouldnt or any elder would have rounded up the men and levelled the entire punjab plains because thats the way it was done and thats the way it still is done, prove 100 % without a shadow of a doubt that it is true and i will personally start my ramapge starting from waga and doing what ever i can, better yet through the LOC and getting martyred and, dude most of the Muslims and 99% of the general Pathan boys like me dream of things like this......as for me i already have a probable invasion plan of india whch is purely fictional but given the resources not impossible ...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ice_man said:


> the problem with sikhs is they always over exagarete things liek their stories about 40 men vs 10 million or 10 men vs 1 million in no story of theirs do there bnumbers touch 50 and they fight against millions and in the end all die and one runs away & write stories.
> 
> the bottom line is INDIAN PUNJABIS are PHAIKOO(as in liars)



I know stroies like these hurt your ego and it is hard for you to acept that a single general and his 400 soldiers was too much for your men of 60,000. sikhs did what they had to do..they capturedd your muslim empire and controlled it for many years despite of a lesser no. deny as much you want, but yo cant change the history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hotaki

Dark Warrior said:


> That's because your muslim court historians couldn't write how their bosses were kicked in their a$$
> Anyways the greatest conqueror according to me is Chengiz Khan and Hulagu Khan for their invincibility.
> Hulagu's siege of Baghdad was lovely.
> 
> 
> You may not have enough knowledge to comprehend scholarly books,so it's useless to argue with you



Hulakus siege of Baghdad was lovely, and what's that got to do with topic on hand and south/central Asia?.


----------



## ice_man

Mirza Jatt said:


> I know stroies like these hurt your ego and it is hard for you to acept that a single general and his 400 soldiers was too much for your men of 60,000. sikhs did what they had to do..they capturedd your muslim empire and controlled it for many years despite of a lesser no. deny as much you want, but yo cant change the history.



 ok! if you say so whatever bed time stories makes you sikhs sleep at night. keep them going the PHAIKO stories! like gobind singh and his 30 men vs 10million and gobind escaped and wrote a letter. wonder how he escaped! probably ran away & let his people die.


----------



## Dark Warrior

Khan_patriot said:


> bro you really think that if such a disgrace had occured, she wouldnt or any elder would have rounded up the men and levelled the entire punjab plains because thats the way it was done and thats the way it still is done, prove 100 % without a shadow of a doubt that it is true and i will personally start my ramapge starting from waga and doing what ever i can, better yet through the LOC and getting martyred and, dude most of the Muslims and 99% of the general *Pathan boys like me dream of things like this......as for me i already have a probable invasion plan of india whch is purely fictional but given the resources not impossible *...











ice_man said:


> yes and yet these historians wrote about MOGHULS which you can't deny, neither can you deny ghaznavi,abadli,ghauri & mohammed bin Qasem.
> 
> but your PHAIKO history is only known to you & no one else!


Yawn looks like somebody is taking Madrassa education seriously.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ice_man said:


> bold underlined part is your own answer. i ain't going to go google saudi men underwear LOL!



I know you wont because, your claim was bogus...I still dont know how a saudi underwear looks like..lol..but you claim over claim that a dhoti is similar to saudis underwear made me think that may be dhoti would look like a suaid underwear ...and just like dhoti, it would be a plain peice of cloth..my only mistake was that i was expecting a decent debate with proofs and i induldged in decent conversation...or else anyone could claim a pakistani shalwar is like an Indian underwear and then refuse to prove his point. anyways.


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ice_man said:


> ok! if you say so whatever bed time stories makes you sikhs sleep at night. keep them going the PHAIKO stories! like gobind singh and his 30 men vs 10million and gobind escaped and wrote a letter. wonder how he escaped! probably ran away & let his people die.



no one said 30 men vs 10 million..now you are putting words in my mouth....your exxaggeration of our stories prove that you want them to be portrayed in a manner that it looks silly. But as i said...I know what sikhs did..you dont want know, then am not going to force you..we do not belive in prtraying ourselves as martial race, superior calss..purest of purest religion..blah blah balha....if we do that it will hurt us more when we get defeated.... every race sees defeats and wins..even we sikhs faced defeats..and admit it....unlik you who are made to belive since childhood that they are the best can never be defeated..in short, not human beings but some super human... its not just a bed time story that sikhs ruled your muslim empire..although its your own choice if you want to skip the pges and read only what suits you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ice_man

Mirza Jatt said:


> Nopes. you are confusing between dhoti and saudis clothes....I dont know what saudis's dress is known but hats more like a Lungi for us than a dhoti...*a dhoti *is different..*although its a simple plain cloth just liek saudis' it is not worn that way*..its a worn by wrapping in a particular manner that gives it a particular shape..which i much different than what saudis wear. lemme try to give you an example...
> 
> this is a dhoti
> http://withfriendship.com/images/i/43600/Dhoti-wallpaper.jpg




YOU stated this and now you deny your own claims. the bold parts are self explainatory! its like saying a bra is a bra but it is worn differently and hence is not a bra!


----------



## Roybot

ice_man said:


> YOU stated this and now you deny your own claims. the bold parts are self explainatory! its like saying a bra is a bra but it is worn differently and hence is not a bra!



What are you on about? Dhoti looks like what you guys wear on Hajj. Is that the Saudi underwear you are referring too?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ice_man said:


> YOU stated this and now you deny your own claims. the bold parts are self explainatory! its like saying a bra is a bra but it is worn differently and hence is not a bra!



your posts have started to appear kiddish..whan instead of proving your own point yourself..you depend on what the other is saying.

yes I did say a dhoti is same in appearance as saudis dress...but thats because I was trusting upon you..who claimed that a saudi underwear is like a dhoti. I never seen a saudi underwear...but since you started the claim...you must prove it how it is..i showed you how a dhoti looks..now you show me how a saudi undewear look...if they are similar..i would accept that i was wrong and you are right...but here you are supporting your claims by being dependent on my lines..lol

its like clapping in front of a person's face and when the person blinks...you start claiming that you scared the person.lol

so if you cant prove how a saudi underwear looks like ..please dont waste my time.


----------



## mjnaushad

Totally bullshit...... Total Insult to ethnic group ..... Total immaturity by members....... Reported for Ban of thread starter for insult of ethic group, Spreading false insulting information, and Insulting muslims as rapist, Loters, murderers......


----------



## ice_man

Mirza Jatt said:


> no one said 30 men vs 10 million..now you are putting words in my mouth....your exxaggeration of our stories prove that you want them to be portrayed in a manner that it looks silly. But as i said...I know what sikhs did..you dont want know, then am not going to force you..we do not belive in prtraying ourselves as martial race, superior calss..purest of purest religion..blah blah balha....if we do that it will hurt us more when we get defeated.... every race sees defeats and wins..even we sikhs faced defeats..and admit it....unlik you who are made to belive since childhood that they are the best can never be defeated..in short, not human beings but some super suman... its not just a bed time story that sikhs ruled your muslim empire..although its your own choice if you want to skip the pges and read only what suits you.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-history-strategy/163433-10-epic-military-last-stands-2.html


i guess this incident of chamkur will rest your argument


----------



## hotaki

Ay zama wroors, they know the truth we don't need to prove anything, when you say anything about them they say we are all Indians, but when you say something about yourself as an afghan or Pakistani, they say oh you are uzbek, tajik, pukhtoon, Punjabi etc etc.

They are pained by the fact that they have been coloniased by central asians and British, yet people of modern day Pakistan welcomed these central asians with open arms because of historical connections and feeling of kinship.

They never had one India, Muslims made it almost one India, and the British managed to make unnatural one India, The most painful part for them is that they got shunned and Pakistan was created, people wanted to be with those whom they share history and culture and that's their turco afghans brothers.

They burn and they burn but on the outside they say we are glad to do away with you, so they should be happy for now they are free after 1000 years, the next chapter is the writing and i see central asians and my heart my soul Pakistan being the dominater.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ice_man said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-history-strategy/163433-10-epic-military-last-stands-2.html
> 
> 
> i guess this incident of chamkur will rest your argument



It is 48 vs 1 million and NOT 30 vs 10 million...there is a difefrence of 9 million...as I said earlier you have started to appear kiddish now. I advice once more time please search more an dthen reply..there is no hurry in replying.

look what you said : 



ice_man said:


> ok! if you say so whatever bed time stories makes you sikhs sleep at night. keep them going the PHAIKO stories! like gobind singh and his *30 men vs 10million *and gobind escaped and wrote a letter. wonder how he escaped! probably ran away & let his people die.





...now I guess you will show some maturity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

Mirza Jatt said:


> It is 48 vs 1 million and NOT 30 vs 10 million...there is a difefrence of 9 million...as I said earlier you have started to appear kiddish now. I advice once more time please search more an dthen reply..there is no hurry in replying.
> 
> look what you said :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...now I guess you will show some maturity.



i guess that is why they say as dumb as a sardar!! 48 vs 1 million is still a ratio of 1:20,833!!!! and you are defending it and calling me kidish!  height of phaiko

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ice_man said:


> i guess that is why they say as dumb as a sardar!! 48 vs 1 million is still a ratio of 1:20,833!!!! and you are defending it and calling me kidish!  height of phaiko



Iam not going to reply to your personal attacks.thats a sign of frustration. And i also thanked you for proving my earlier claims that you have started to behave like kids...your persoanl attack just proved my point 

and for your answer to this post ..Lemme refer you to the post no 81 again.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...htuns-start-wearing-salwar-6.html#post2891752


----------



## Contract Killer

RazPaK said:


> lol, you can make up anything you want, but Akhbar's wife, the Rajputani was from Kachwaha tribe, and they are found in India today as Hindus.
> 
> LOL



So by your logic...... If few people from Certain tribe of Pakistan are involved in Terrorism, that means the whole tribe is involved. 

And if few from all Ethnic group and tribes of Pakistan are involved in terrorism, then the Whole of Pakistan is involved?

Isn't it?


----------



## hotaki

Dark Warrior said:


> Your great grandmother was born in 2015,80 years after Hari Singh spanked the durranis.



We are in 2012 so how can she born in 2015?. harri singh and most singh are offspring of central asians, all them long lonely nights away from homeland and women who see their coward kind wanting real men, hmmmmm i can see it all, that's where this bit of few years of hari singh etc blip has come.


----------



## ice_man

Mirza Jatt said:


> Iam not going to reply to your personal attacks.thats a sign of frustration. And i also thanked you for proving my earlier claims that you have started to behave like kids...your persoanl attack just proved my point
> 
> and for your answer to this post ..Lemme refer you to the post no 81 again.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...htuns-start-wearing-salwar-6.html#post2891752



like i said as dumb as a sardarji! trying to defend a fight of 48 vs 1 million and actually arguing that hey you said 10 million. 

anyhow arguing with you beyond this point will make me equally as dumb hence have a nice day. and keep claiming 48 men fought 1 million & one escaped to tell the tale 

& as for the thread name well i guess the sardar was so powerful that men from nigeria to turkey to syria and pakistan all started wearing shalwar INCLUDING SARDAR men too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hotaki

Mirza Jatt said:


> It is 48 vs 1 million and NOT 30 vs 10 million...there is a difefrence of 9 million...as I said earlier you have started to appear kiddish now. I advice once more time please search more an dthen reply..there is no hurry in replying.
> 
> look what you said :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...now I guess you will show some maturity.



It would help next time if you count before having a glassy lol.


----------



## humanfirst

Is the document supposedly written by WALI of swat fabricated..?


----------



## Awesome

Fear, Pathan? Kya kya chawalian Indians apass main batatay hain khush honay ke liay...

Punjabi men wear shalwar Kameez, Sikhs do too, the Sindhis, Balochis all do.

Shalwar Kameez came from Pashtuns to Punjabis, not from Punjabis to Pashtuns. It came from Iran to Afghanistan then the Mughals got it to India who lets face it owned most of present day India, they wore what they were told to wear.

Source? No link posted. Obviously.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------

